# NATO: No Civil War in Afghanistan After We Leave



## AWP (Aug 20, 2012)

I expected to see the phrases "legitimate rape" and "keep ya'll in chains" in the story, but alas that was not the case.

http://news.yahoo.com/afghanistan-not-unravel-troop-exit-nato-144216122.html



> The planned departure of the bulk of US and NATO troops by the end of 2014 has prompted gloomy forecasts of an internecine war pitting proxy forces backed by Pakistan and India.
> But NATO's senior civilian representative, Simon Gass, rejected those predictions, arguing Afghan security forces were too strong for the Taliban and that regional powers had no interest in a return to the "dark days" of the 1990s.


 


> "I really don't think any of Afghanistan's neighbours would welcome the instability in this region that would be triggered by that sort of scenario."
> He said said Afghan leaders from all parts of the country all desperately want to avoid a return to the anarchy and bloodshed of the 1990s.


 


> "If the Taliban mass, they can be hit. That's their fundamental problem. You can't imagine them having success against the ANSF (Afghan national security forces) on the battlefield."
> But he acknowledged that Haqqani militants, which stage attacks in eastern Afghanistan from sanctuaries inside Pakistan, remained a serious threat that would require Pakistan's help to counter.


 
Afghans don't want bloodshed and their neighbors don't want bloodshed, therefore the 2015-2016 Afghan Civil War has been cancelled. Since the Haqqanis need Pakistan to survive and Pakistan doesn't want a civil war according to Mr. Gass, I'm sure we can expect PK to put a boot to the HQN's throat any day now...

Legitimate rape.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 20, 2012)

Is that an assessment or a hope? lol


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 20, 2012)

Any plan that relies on "Pakistan's help" is doomed to failure.

Good luck with that, Afghanistan.


----------



## Brooklynben (Aug 20, 2012)

Simply redefine 'Civil War' with a politically ambiguous term such as 'isolated cultural adjustments' and problem solved.  Why waste time with realities.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 20, 2012)

Since I dont want to be shut out, let me offer up a hearty "FUCK PAKISTAN 2015", now.  Just want to avoid the Ramadan rush.


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> Since I dont want to be shut out, let me offer up a hearty "FUCK PAKISTAN 2015", now. Just want to avoid the Ramadan rush.


 
Keep up, Chops, we're into Eid now.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 20, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Keep up, Chops, we're into Eid now.


2015?


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> 2015?


 
Looks like I owe you some push-ups...


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 20, 2012)

I will give you until 2015 to complete them.  Better get started!


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 21, 2012)

The Taliban want to unchain the Mullah's and put y'all in chains


----------



## pardus (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like Mr Gass has been using some of Afghanistan's no. 1 export.

Maybe the 1960's heydays of the mercenary will return and I'll get India to pay me to kick the shit out of many Paki's et al as possible.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 21, 2012)

They might even give you bullets...


----------

